# Trade Qualification



## jc5778 (16 Mar 2006)

Alright here's a new one...I think, I am curious as to how the list goes for your CFAT Results in regards to qualifying.  I remember getting a print out for what I qualified for back in 1995 but..........that was a long time and many beers ago.  Top being hardest to qulify for.  I am looking for a legitimate list, if not then sure lets have a free for all.

Cheers!

Example:

Ammo Tech (Naturally )
Pilot
Engineer
Traffic Tech
Infantry 
Steward
Cook etc..............


----------



## MikeL (16 Mar 2006)

I never got any print out of trades I qualified for, they just told me I scored high on the CFAT an tried to get me to join the Navy for a Tech trade instead of Army.


----------



## mrx2005 (16 Mar 2006)

When I did my CFAT in late January, they didn't give lists of trades, although the video instructions said they would  

Seemed that they just tell you if you qualified for the ones you selected, don't know what happens if you don't.

Wow, what a useless first post, ok wait, I think if you're looking for an ordered list you won't find it because certain trades have different requirements on different sections of the test.  That is to say, overall score matters less than the individual score on each section.


----------



## scoutfinch (16 Mar 2006)

I was dithering as to whether I was going to go Reg or Reserve when I went through the Recruiting Centre.  As a reg Force candidate, I was offered:

Infantry Officer
Armour Officer
Artillery Officer

Pilot
Air Navigator
Air Traffic Controller

AJAG


----------



## NavyGirl280 (17 Mar 2006)

Applying as reservist I qualified for the following:

Military Police
Medical Assistant
Fire Fighter
Mobile Equipment Operator
Lineman
Boatswain
Artillery
Infantry
Cook
Steward

Not too shabby, in my opinion   :

S.Bradbury


----------



## Johnf1981 (10 Dec 2007)

mine:

Cook
Steward
Postal clerk
Supply tech
Traffic tech


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Dec 2007)

mine... simple....I scored high enough to be able to apply in whatever trade I feeled like.... but i did not qualified for all due to high school course I did have like biology, chemistry and physics...


----------



## TacticalW (12 Dec 2007)

I did my CFAT last month and was told that I scored high and that I qualified for all trades and most of them for officer as well. I've decided a while ago to first enter Res. Infantry NCM while I graduate, do a comp. transfer into Reg. Infantry NCM after I finish BIQ and do a contract or possibly two before going for officer through CEOTP. Should be sworn in within a week now =)


----------



## wrench wench (15 Dec 2007)

I was given two pages of trades. Rather interesting to see what they think you are qualified for based on the CFAT. All I want to do is fix aircraft.


----------



## Red-Water.06 (17 Jan 2008)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> Alright here's a new one...I think, I am curious as to how the list goes for your CFAT Results in regards to qualifying.  I remember getting a print out for what I qualified for back in 1995  but..........


Hi, somehow, I never had that qualification sheet after CFAT did that stop after 2000 or earlier? I even heard a sibling getting one but I've never got one when I did my CFAT in 2007.


----------



## Soldiergirl (17 Jan 2008)

I didn't get one either. They just told me I qualified for the trades I wanted. And I did mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Ravens22 (17 Jan 2008)

I wrote mine in october, and they gave me a sheet with about 50-60 trades on it, which i thought was kind of weird because im joining through coop so i basically had to do the trade that was avalable in my area


----------



## Slaw (17 Jan 2008)

when I did mine in 2003-2004 I was not given a sheet but they did show me what I qualified for and it was a long list of trades.


----------



## Rowshambow (18 Jan 2008)

They used to give you a list of all trades you qualified, also the testing was completely different, it was pretty much an all day affair instead of an hour or so! I am sure some of the other members on here can tell you more stories! When I did it in the early 90's, It was a day down at the cfrc, and man was it intense, nothing like the one today!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Jan 2008)

In 2000 I wrote the CFAT and was told I could apply for any trade I wished.At the time it wasn't important to have certain highschool courses as it is now.

However 4 years later when applying for a different trade,I was told I was 2 points off to apply and had to rewrite.Done even better the second time,as I wasn't 17 and scared to death.

As Rowshambow said mine was also a day long excursion.Test in the morning,they corrected it while we did our interviews.Lunch then they hauled us in one at a time to tell us yes or no.I was with 10 people and only 3 of us made it to the end of the day.Mostly because of drug uses.

I applied as Field engineer (as my father seen engineer and thought it would qualify me as a civil engineer ;D)
Infantry (because I loved camping,hiking,hunting)I now hate camping.
Artillery (Due to family)

For some reason I was called and offered crewman.
And here I am.

I was given a list at that time as well.It also said how many positions were available IIRC.However when I took my cousin in to sign up a while ago they didn't hand out either list.


----------

